# Cual de estos dos me sirve lm358 y  TL071



## luchomario (Oct 6, 2008)

Hola  a todos:

tengo un pequeño dilema 

construyo una luz ritmica muy sensilla en  realidad 
pero tengo un problema al elegir un AO que se adecue a lo q necesito el q me recomiendan es un TL071, 
pero quiero saber si el lm358 me pudiese servir, por lo menos yo no noto la diferencia ambos ya que lo alimentare con una frecuencia baja de 50 hz y solo necesito q me de la corriente suficiente para exitar el triac..

alguien me aclara porfavor 
muchas gracias los interesados.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 5, 2008)

El TL071 es el preferido por los que diseñan sus propios circuitos de audio (mixer, filtros, etc), pero para un sistema de luces sirve hasta el LM741.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 5, 2008)

luchomario dijo:
			
		

> Hola  a todos:
> 
> tengo un pequeño dilema
> 
> ...



Sí te sirve el LM358, además es doble y si quieres hasta te puede servir para dos canales.


----------



## audioZero (Jul 18, 2009)

quien tiene luces ritmicas de secuencial urgente?


----------

